# Finish for chopping boards



## Jeremy Nako (29 Dec 2020)

Hi all

I'm a newbie starting out in my workshop. I've made a number of chopping boards, but struggling to decide on food safe finish.

Most of the (US based) YouTube videos that I've watched finish in 'Mineral Oil' - which is obviously a generic term - and soak the boards until they won't take anymore oil.

I've tried Osmo Top Oil, but that's a wipe on, wipe off solution that doesn't *feel* like its penetrating the wood much.

Am I overthinking this, or do others use Top Oil with success ?

Or can anyone else suggest an alternative ?


----------



## Argus (29 Dec 2020)

Leave it unfinished?

It will need washing regularly..................


----------



## sploo (29 Dec 2020)

Mineral oil (as a good grade is completely safe for humans), and if you feel like it, wipe with some heated beeswax.

I don’t really see the point in trying to coat a board with any sort of drying finish as you'll just be slicing through it constantly.


----------



## GarF (29 Dec 2020)

I was under the impression that 'mineral oil' translates to paraffin over here? Isn't that the main constituent of Chestnut food safe finishing oil? I always assumed that steeping the board in oil was to reduce the amount of water it would subsequently absorb during washing/normal use. That and to 'pop' the wild geometric end grain designs that seem to be all the go at the moment


----------



## marcros (29 Dec 2020)

Pure Mineral Oil


Brandon Bespoke’s Pure Mineral Oil provides excellent protection, sheen and revitalisation to your material’s natural colour and character.




brandonbespoke.co.uk





I have used this. works well.


----------



## sploo (29 Dec 2020)

GarF said:


> I was under the impression that 'mineral oil' translates to paraffin over here? Isn't that the main constituent of Chestnut food safe finishing oil? I always assumed that steeping the board in oil was to reduce the amount of water it would subsequently absorb during washing/normal use. That and to 'pop' the wild geometric end grain designs that seem to be all the go at the moment


Basically, yes. But you can just buy mineral oil for much less. It's safe enough to consume (used as a laxative in some countries).


----------



## sploo (29 Dec 2020)

marcros said:


> Pure Mineral Oil
> 
> 
> Brandon Bespoke’s Pure Mineral Oil provides excellent protection, sheen and revitalisation to your material’s natural colour and character.
> ...


Yep, that's what I use. Done tons of end grain boards over the years and always used their oil.


----------



## Mal-110 (29 Dec 2020)

Heaven help me! but I use SKYDD is one of those products from the Swedish furniture manufacturer (there I've said it). 
It is just mineral oil and works well, keeps most stains at bay if you apply as instructed been using it for years on chopping boards and tabletops.


----------



## Jeremy Nako (29 Dec 2020)

Thanks everyone.

I've ordered some Brandons mineral oil and see how I get on with that.

Ta for the responses and help.


----------



## Rorton (29 Dec 2020)

if your doing a few - I've been buying 5 litres from amazon for about £20 - I've also ventured into mixing the oil with beeswax which works well.


----------



## Troywonder (29 Dec 2020)

Mineral oil in its pharmaceutical grade can be obtained from amazon or ebay at sensible cost.its used for baby oil, some fragrances is added together with a massive price markup. Mineral oil is food safe and easy to apply. It perfect for chopping boards as you can just wipe a bit more on after the board has been washed. As Rorton says you can mix it with beeswax.I put 1/3 beeswax 2/3 oil in a jar and warm the jar in a pan of hot water. This melts the wax into the oil and leaves you with a waxy consistency when it cools.


----------



## sneggysteve (29 Dec 2020)

Mal-110 said:


> Heaven help me! but I use SKYDD is one of those products from the Swedish furniture manufacturer (there I've said it).
> It is just mineral oil and works well, keeps most stains at bay if you apply as instructed been using it for years on chopping boards and tabletops.



Thats the one I use


----------



## Dlyxover (29 Dec 2020)

I use Osmo top oil, needs refinishing every 3 months or so with heavy use tho.


----------



## LeeAkeroyd (30 Dec 2020)

I use this on my chopping board.









HIGHLY Refined Pure White Mineral Oil For BUTCHERS CHOPPING BLOCKS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HIGHLY Refined Pure White Mineral Oil For BUTCHERS CHOPPING BLOCKS at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Simondo923 (30 Dec 2020)

There are many mineral oils available for chopping blocks/boards. Just Google "food safe mineral oil". I put food safe in because you can get mineral oils for car engines so just to make sure I added the food safe into the search. It's recommended that you oil the wood once a month to keep the wood in good condition.


----------



## thetyreman (30 Dec 2020)

chestnut food safe oil is the only thing I use now for anything kitchen related, chopping boards or utensils, haven't found anything better.


----------



## --Tom-- (31 Dec 2020)

Mineral oil til it stops soaking in, then a beeswax oil mixture to top coat.

topped up every couple of months will keep the board in good condition.

my endgrain maple has been used daily and still looks virtually new after about 10 years


----------



## electricsub (31 Dec 2020)

I just used TUNG oil, bought from Tungoil.co.uk, compny is based in Hucknall Notts.


----------



## EddyCurrent (31 Dec 2020)

On another forum there is a German bloke who makes a lot of cutting boards, he uses this;



> "2x linseed oil, 2x "Renuwell Holzbutter"
> 
> You need to be patient with the linseed oil.
> I prefer absolutely non-toxic stuff, so I also refuse boiled linseed oil, usually it contains toxic additives for drying faster."



I mentioned this product; TopOil - Osmo UK
and his response was;




> My personal opinion :
> 
> Good stuff for furnitures, but *NOT* for (my) cutting boards.
> 
> ...


----------



## --Tom-- (1 Jan 2021)

Linseed oil is pretty strong tasting, whereas mineral oil is verging on flavourless.
Why is there a hunt for alternatives to something that’s cheap, easy to apply, readily available, safe to drink, and effective?


----------

